# I can't see the map on my uber partner app



## Rainbowraid (Feb 16, 2016)

All of a sudden today I can't see the map or surges when I open the app. There is still a button that says go online and when i click it, I can see the map again. Is this some kind of update? I have to be online to see if there's a surge and going online makes it so surges are less likely so I feel like this is Uber's way of trying to screw me again. Is this happening to anyone else?


----------



## OrlandoUberX (Feb 15, 2016)

I had this happen once. It's weird right? At least for me all my menus were on the left side of the screen, could see the map unless i was online and when I got a request the sound it made was this high pitched noise. After taking a trip it switched back. It was so bizzare.


----------



## Rainbowraid (Feb 16, 2016)

That's exactly what it was. It corrected itself within like a day


----------



## NoCaliDriver (Mar 18, 2016)

Rainbowraid said:


> All of a sudden today I can't see the map or surges when I open the app. There is still a button that says go online and when i click it, I can see the map again. Is this some kind of update? I have to be online to see if there's a surge and going online makes it so surges are less likely so I feel like this is Uber's way of trying to screw me again. Is this happening to anyone else?


The map won't display on my Uber RIDER App, using Android 6.0 Moto G LTE. I tried updating, reinstall, power on/off, log in/out. Any suggestions out there?


----------

